# Отель vs. гостиница



## clapec

Hello!
I have to translate the website of an Italian Hotel into Russian and I was wondering whether there is any difference between the words отель and гостиница. Could you please help me? 
Thank you very much!


----------



## TheGist

Привет!
Strictly speaking, there should not be any difference in meaning. (according to dictionaries). But there is a difference in word usage. When talking about Italian Hotel, I would use the word "отель" since it's a borrowed word and it works just well when describing hotels in other countries, plus it sounds alike to most other foreign languages. I also have a feeling that hotels usually offer more luxurious, expensive service. There are also set expressions like "четырех-/пятизвездочный отель". Well, at least in the place I'm from, "гостиницы" look more cheaper (and some of them smaller, too) than "отели".


----------



## clapec

Thank you very much for your reply  The Hotel I refer to in the translation is quite small (25 bedrooms) and personally managed by the owner family. Is отель still appropriate in this case?
Thank you again.


----------



## TheGist

In my opinion, "отель" is still fine in the case of small hotels. More to that, I think the Italian word for this hotel also sounds something like "hotel". If so, it is even more appropriate to leave the name as closely similar to the original name as possible.


----------



## Maroseika

Гостиница sounds more "warmly" than отель, the latter rather being tourist business slang.
Maybe the difference is like between albergo and hôtel.


----------



## dec-sev

clapec said:


> Thank you very much for your reply  The Hotel I refer to in the translation is quite small (25 bedrooms) and personally managed by the owner family. Is отель still appropriate in this case?
> Thank you again.


Both words would be OK in your case, I believe. You know there is a fashion for foreign words here. I finished school some 20 years ago. At that time it was called _школа_. Some years ago it was renamed into _колледж_. But I don't think much has changed apart from the name. It's more o less the same with hotels. Where I live the hotels you describe are mostly called _отели_. I guess _отель_ sounds "cooler" in terms of marketing, so to say. Although some big hotels are still called _гостиницы_. For example, "Гостиница "Украина"  or "Гостиница "Севастополь".


----------



## Dmitry_86

clapec said:


> Hello!
> I have to translate the website of an Italian Hotel into Russian and I was wondering whether there is any difference between the words отель and гостиница. Could you please help me?
> Thank you very much!


 
Frankly speaking, I do not see much difference. The problem here is that we are used to different words depending on the context. For example, when we are takling about health resorts where we are staying during the summer holidays we most often use "отель". But at the same time "гостиница" will definitely work too. The same is about cities and towns: when foreign guests arrive for some purpose (on a business trip, for instance) we can say that they are living in "отель" or in "гостиница".

But note a very important fact: in small towns, in villages we very rarely use the word "отель". Hardly ever have I heard it from anyone. That is because "отель" suggests to me something fashionable, prestigious, luxurious and large whereas "гостиница" is more modest because it is aimed at satisfying the basic needs of a person: to rest and to sleep (to stay overnight). For example, in the 18th and 19th centuries "отель" did not exist as a word at all for the reasons mentioned because these places were intended to provide a room for staying overnight. Of course, there were additional facilities (what we call sevice today), but the buildings themselves were rather small - that is another reason why the word "гостиница" was preferred. 

"Гостиница" originates from "гость" (a guest), "отель" came to the Russian language from English (or maybe another language where this word is used in a similar meaning)


----------



## Dmitry_86

One more addition to my post: there are just fixed names which have existed for a very long time. I will mention some in Saint-Petersburg:

Гостиница "Прибалтийская"
Гостиница "Октябрьская"
Отель "Европа"
Отель "Гранд Палас"
Отель "Ренессанс"


----------



## Day & Night

I don't see any difference between these words, you should try these words with the name of the hotel and choose which of them sounds better. Отель sounds more like a foreign word, it may seem fashionable and your advertisement will show that the hotel has good service. If you use гостиница, it will emphasize your hospitality and guests will be comfortable to make themselves at home. So, it's just a matter of taste.


----------



## Dmitry_86

I agree, "гостиница" sounds more hospitable and pleasant because, as I have written above, it comes from "гость" (guest). However, "отель" (hotel) is slightly new in Russian, but also sounds OK.


----------



## dec-sev

dmitry_86 said:


> ... For example, in the 18th and 19th centuries "отель" did not exist as a word at all...


 Тем не менее, в своём романе "Игрок"  Достоевский использовал его несколько раз


----------



## Dmitry_86

OK!!! That is new for me. I have not read this novel and therefore have not come across this word in Dostoevsky's books.


----------



## Garbuz

I believe if the name of a hotel is not a Russian word, отель is more likely to be used. If it's a Russan name, then гостиница.

Гостиница "Рыболов"
Отель "Атлантик"

The combination _отель Рыболов_ sounds funny.


----------



## Dmitry_86

Garbuz said:


> I believe if the name of a hotel is not a Russian word, отель is more likely to be used. If it's a Russan name, then гостиница.
> 
> Гостиница "Рыболов"
> Отель "Атлантик"
> 
> The combination _отель Рыболов_ sounds funny.


 
The logic is clear, but it is not always so. For example, I know the hotel "Солнце", the latter being a Russian word. I think it is a matter of word compatibility rather than the origin of a particular name.


----------



## Garbuz

Dmitry_86 said:


> The logic is clear, but it is not always so. For example, I know the hotel "Солнце", the latter being a Russian word. I think it is a matter of word compatibility rather than the origin of a particular name.



I wrote 'more likely'. I didn't say it is always so. 

Another thing is that he word отель is usually associated with a good quality hotel, while гостиница could be anything.


----------



## Dmitry_86

Garbuz said:


> I wrote 'more likely'. I didn't say it is always so.
> 
> Another thing is that he word отель is usually associated with a good quality hotel, while гостиница could be anything.


 
Right, "associated", but both can be disgusting as you certainly guess. "Hotel", I would say, just sounds more prestigious.


----------



## Day & Night

The word_ отель_ does sound more prestigious, but it only sounds. It doesn't necessarily mean that.

The National and Metropol are the most famous and expensive hotels in Moscow - Националь и Метрополь - наиболее известные и дорогие гостиницы в Москве.

So, one shouldn't think that _гостиница_ is not as prestigious as _отель._


----------

